# 300+ lbs of Sciaenops ocellatus



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

I met Captain Nathaniel Lemmon through the EastCape Canoe forum website. They make my Gladesmen and I would frequent the forum and post my reports etc. I was invited one day to go fish with him and of course I was all for it. I took my cameras etc with me. Since it was too windy (20mph+) to look for the big fish we got on some slot tailers and it was pretty cool sight fishing for "crawling" fish and trailers. It was good trip and I loved to learn different areas.

When I got almost home Nate called me and told me I had left a bag in his truck. I noticed my camera and tackle bag was gone. Urgh.. now I have to drive all the way back. I told him instead of making the drive back for nothing lets plan it so we could fish and he agreed.

As luck would have it.. the fishing gods smiled upon me and it was to be glass calm this fishing day. On his Lostman it was to be Nate, his friend Tony and I. Our agenda was to mess around with some snook and maybe a Tarpon while waiting for the big reds to show up. 7am we were on the water fishing. There were lots of activity but the only fish brought to the boat was a small jack.

We left the area and headed for an area where Nate had seen some Tarpon. I grabbed my medium heavy rod and put a lure I've caught Tarpon on before. Nate had mention to me that these tarpon were very difficult to get to eat. Me not knowing any better, just kept casting at them like I would if I was to fish for them in my home waters.

Soon my confidence paid off as I'm now hooked up to a 80-100lb Tarpon. The battle lasted for about 10min and 7 jumps before it came off. Wow that got us woken up! The rolling subsided and we are now looking for the big reds. Nate and Tony was armed with big crabs and me, not wanting to get my hands stinky used my Tarpon lure.

The lull didn't last very long as once these guys appear they were on fire. It seem someone was hooked up constantly. We didn't get any triples but we manage a few doubles on Big Big reds. The one I measured was 43" the others we didn't even bother. The bite was getting better and better with the artie out fishing the crab believe or not. Soon Nate and Tony switched over to artificial and was soon hooked up as well.

When we got to double digits we decided a couple more and we would call it day. Everyone agreed and and we left the big boys biting. We probably could've caught 20 more but why be gluttons. 

Afterwards I asked Nate if he would like to donate a trip for the tournament I'm running(Captain Mel Slam Cup 2) on Oct.13th in Tampa to benefit the Make a Wish foundation and the Seabird Sanctuary. He was more than happy to oblige.

Some times it's the accidental trips(having to go back to get my gear) are the blow out days. The ones you don't expect to happen. Thanks again Nate and Tony for having me over and we'll definitely have to do it again very soon!


On the way home I called met up with Hal, the guy to makes the famous Mission Fishin Jigheads you see every where in the local tackle stores. I tell you he's one heck of nice guy as well. He wanted to donation some jig head to give away at the tournament and even wanted to come over to fish it and meet everyone.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice report. Nate's a cool guy and a great guide.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome awesome awesome!!! nothing else to say...great job sam!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool! ;D Wish they got that big down in mingo.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

OMG... Sam those reds are huge.  That picture with you bowing to the Silver King (third pic) is awesome.
Nice job.

In the last pic the red looks practically as big as you!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Sam, as usual.... 
[smiley=z-respect.gif]
We're not worthy!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, are those some huge reds or what. Awesome day on the water by any measure. - eric


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Great report Sam, I am tageting my first breeder this weekend.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I hope your kidding


----------

